
Ask HN: Do you prefer markdown or a WYSIWYG editor? - methochris
Asking for a friend...
======
zekehernandez
I've been using Typora, which is a WYSIWYG editor that utilizes markdown. I
really enjoy it for local note taking (not in the cloud) at work.

I appreciate that it's pretty to look at, and I get to use markdown.

